# Dashcam Captures!



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Woohoo!

After about a month I've got my first dashcam compilation finished!

Let me know what you think!


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

I rather enjoyed that actually! Though think you're gonna wear that horn out fella


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Good vid mate


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

You seem to get annoyed at pretty average day to day driving tbh :/

Only a couple of them clips id have genuinely got annoyed about :lol:

In other news, what do you use to piece together the videos


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice to see another YouTube dash cam warrior!
Normal driving standards on the uks roads


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Funny as however , your voice does remind me of this (no offense it is LOL)-


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Kimo said:


> You seem to get annoyed at pretty average day to day driving tbh :/
> 
> Only a couple of them clips id have genuinely got annoyed about :lol:
> 
> In other news, what do you use to piece together the videos


Lightworks.


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

bet you could increase your range not using the horn?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

big ant said:


> bet you could increase your range not using the horn?


Never thought of that! Dammit!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

4:51 - A very high pitched "what yer doin?" made me laugh! :lol:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Liked it a lot and very very similar to me on the road  band what camera you using??


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Quite a few errors of your own there. You could do with backing off a bit to stop incidents happening. 

Turning fully over a mini roundabout is an offence. The other car did cut it too fine, but you've also turned early and went right across the roundabout rather than around it.

The one where the red car exited the roundabout when you predicted it'd cut you up, are you really sure you should be in the the inside lane to take the third exit, even more so with two lanes on the exit of the other roads?


Do you know Ronnie Pickering? :lol:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

As it did say at the start of the vid. 

I don't make mitsakes!


Plus it wouldn't be as funny if I didn't keep up the un-necessarily angry persona! 

I back off for no one!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> Liked it a lot and very very similar to me on the road  band what camera you using??


Blackvue dr600gw


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Some I can understand... 

Some not so much, 

Also, do you usually use the left lane while turning right on a roundabout? 4:30 I'd say you was in the wrong.


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

love the video! Sounded like Paddy from Emmerdale was behind the wheel!!

The only thing missing from the video was Ronnie fu*king Pickering....

Rich


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Sicskate said:


> Some I can understand...
> 
> Some not so much,
> 
> Also, do you usually use the left lane while turning right on a roundabout? 4:30 I'd say you was in the wrong.


Watch their lane. They should stay in it and come off in that lane.

Either/or, please watch the intro again for those that don't 'get it'!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Sooo, let's see now, you're driving too slowly, not using the correct lanes, keeping excessive gaps, taking an age to pull away....


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

A classic display of several poor driving "techniques" (I don't want to use the word skill).



Some of the drivers you filmed also display poor techniques.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Good god people. Did half of you even watch the intro. 

Maybe I should make it more obvious next time. Really push home the sarcasm to the point any idiot can understand.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Loved the countdown clock :lol::thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Good god people. Did half of you even watch the intro.
> 
> Maybe I should make it more obvious next time. Really push home the sarcasm to the point any idiot can understand.


The thing is, at best you're meeting the stupidity of other self righteous dash cam drivers with more stupidity.

Now, if you attached a dash cam to a shopping trolley and pushed it around a supermarket, that would be more amusing.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe something like this.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

What part don't you understand? It's a bit of fun.

Plain English Approved Explanation:
I'm an angry yorkshireman with a horn who doesn't make mitsakes (<<<<< deliberate spelling error during the intro, gettit!)
I profess to owning the roads (that's crazy! how can a normal person own public roads!)
I'm casting myself as a judge of other drivers! (man I'm arrogant!)

I then swear and beep a lot. I try to make fun of it all. Kinda like a jab at the self righteous channels that litter youtube. Am I getting through now?

If you think I'm actually being serious about this then you must think Top Gear was a factual motoring program.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ardandy said:


> What part don't you understand? It's a bit of fun.
> 
> Plain English Approved Explanation:
> I'm an angry yorkshireman with a horn who doesn't make mitsakes (<<<<< deliberate spelling error during the intro, gettit!)
> ...


I understand all of it, I just find it incredibly dull.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Look Top Gear wasn't that bad!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Look Top Gear wasn't that bad!


Top gear had spunk.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Just out of curiosity where am I driving too slowly?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i could make one of them vids every week :lol::lol::lol::lol:

no-one is perfect behind the wheel, so you'll always get some on here saying you did this wrong, that wrong etc etc, but its the dreadful ones that f**k me off more than anything, as I'm sure my previous vids have proved :lol::lol::lol::lol:

i should post up on of my more recent "encounters"


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ardandy said:


> Just out of curiosity where am I driving too slowly?


all the time in a leaf, :lol::lol::lol::lol:

now a Tesla, well............


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Just out of curiosity where am I driving too slowly?


For me, in a number of places like at roundabouts, possibly when you passed the van on the other side of the road, but maybe I drive too quickly also some of the time.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> all the time in a leaf, :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> now a Tesla, well............


Ooo harsh


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Maybe something like this.
> 
> The Naked Gun 33 1/3 - Intro - YouTube


Even before clicking play, I know this has saved this thread :lol:


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

ardandy said:


> What part don't you understand? It's a bit of fun.
> 
> Plain English Approved Explanation:
> I'm an angry yorkshireman with a horn who doesn't make mitsakes (<<<<< deliberate spelling error during the intro, gettit!)
> ...


not to take the **** but, I've just read this in your accent and in my own head it was ridiculously funny!

top marks you've made my day with that video and that little rant.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> all the time in a leaf, :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Hey, the 0-30 time is 0.1 secs behind a new Golf GTI's time!

In town I'd woop yo ass! (please make sure town is within 100miles of mine & has charge points).

Can I have more likes please on the youtube page! Don't make my 5 year old daughter cry!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ardandy said:


> Hey, the 0-30 time is 0.1 secs behind a new Golf GTI's time!
> 
> In town I'd woop yo ass! *(please make sure town is within 100miles of mine & has charge points).*
> 
> Can I have more likes please! Don't make my 5 year old daughter cry!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> Some I can understand...
> 
> Some not so much,
> 
> Also, do you usually use the left lane while turning right on a roundabout? 4:30 I'd say you was in the wrong.


That particular roundabout is on the way out of bradford, i use it 5x a week and thats the correct lane to be in to come off in the left lane, right hand lane either come off in the right lane or go all the way round. I have had a few near misses on that roundabout, i hate bradford its a god awful place


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

The traffic management man sat in the van reading the paper had probably come to collect or swap the traffic light battery packs. and was enjoying a flask of taylors finest Yorkshire tea ....

(that and Yorkshire water hadn't finished ****ing about in the hole )


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Literally haven't seen anything "that" bad in there. 

Try going through Bradford, you'll have some real footage then lmao


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Eyup lad, some of those roads are ma roads! Looks like ya fecked up on the roundabout top o' Wakefield Road, left lanes for going left or straight on, not for going right so it's you that buggered up lad, better luck next time


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

cadmunkey said:


> Eyup lad, some of those roads are ma roads! Looks like ya fecked up on the roundabout top o' Wakefield Road, left lanes for going left or straight on, not for going right so it's you that buggered up lad, better luck next time


No it isn't.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

ardandy said:


> What part don't you understand? It's a bit of fun.
> 
> Plain English Approved Explanation:
> I'm an angry yorkshireman with a horn who doesn't make mitsakes (<<<<< deliberate spelling error during the intro, gettit!)
> ...


:lol: :lol: hilarious, nice job mate.

Peter Kaye springs to mind.

We need more angry dash cam vids....:lol:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I think those that have posted thinking I'm on the horn too much etc and getting way to angry have made me think again about #2.

I not going to get angry at a mere infraction for the next one.

I'm going to go f***ing ballistic! Think I'm going over the top on this one? You ain't seen nothing yet!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

You're not going over the top in road rage, just moaning at stuff that should be brushed off

You'd have a field day if you came across the twats I do on a daily drive


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

If someone farts as I drive past they're getting both barrels!

(In a comedic sense of course)

I should point out that a few of the captures had, shall we say, 'edited audio footage' on them.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

You need to be careful with that horn use. That's like 30 miles of range gone !! haha good job. Think everybody has a moaning side in them


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

The chap turning the wrong way down the street was pretty funny.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

It was an old dear!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thats made me lol properly.. cheers for that.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

ardandy said:


> No it isn't.


Yes it is. The other driver did nothing wrong at all you werent even supposed to be there.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

I enjoyed it , far better put together than most you see on YouTube. Subscribed waiting for part two.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

cadmunkey said:


> Yes it is. The other driver did nothing wrong at all you werent even supposed to be there.


I use it all the time, there are 2 lanes off he doesn't need to change lanes to come off.

Backup:



RPC said:


> That particular roundabout is on the way out of bradford, i use it 5x a week and thats the correct lane to be in to come off in the left lane, right hand lane either come off in the right lane or go all the way round. I have had a few near misses on that roundabout, i hate bradford its a god awful place


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

John74 said:


> I enjoyed it , far better put together than most you see on YouTube. Subscribed waiting for part two.


Weekend443845?


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm quite shocked you posted this in all honesty, your driving is surprisingly bad.

I won't repeat comments as what you've done has been posted before but you seem to get annoyed VERY easily on the road.. Maybe you'd benefit from some sort of road anger management?

I also do find the type of car you drive does have an impact on how you get treated on the road. I borrowed a Corsa for the day a few years back and was pulled out on and cut up more than I'd ever been before.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ardandy said:


> As it did say at the start of the vid.
> 
> I don't make mitsakes!
> 
> ...


Haha, quite like it, i think people are missing the humour.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

NSFW: Swearing :lol:


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Weekend443845?


Correct


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that as Shaun said, most on here are missing the point....


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Don't worry, comp 2 whenever it's ready will really force the point home!


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

ardandy said:


> I use it all the time, there are 2 lanes off he doesn't need to change lanes to come off.
> 
> Backup:


Hey don't let your ignorance get in the way of a good video :lol:
Apart from that I found it a good laugh so I'll look forward to the next episode


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

http://vid160.photobucket.com/albums/t198/bidderman1969/20150912_140933_NF_zpsiihnrhvt.mp4

see what i meant earlier? lol


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

The video sounded like a spectrum loading!

What a moron!

Is it worth starting DW dashcam vids?

I'd be happy to cobble them together/edit and what not and give credit to whoever posted it in each clip? A fair few channels get submissions?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah, I know that clip is a bit long, need to practice editing, never done it before.

thought i was quite restrained in that vid too tbh, lol


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> yeah, I know that clip is a bit long, need to practice editing, never done it before.
> 
> thought i was quite restrained in that vid too tbh, lol


Just a bit!

I'd have gone nuts!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ardandy said:


> Just a bit!
> 
> I'd have gone nuts!


You obviously haven't seen my other vids :lol:

People have suggested I need anger management 😩, I mean, me? Of all people????


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

:lol:

Just had a great comment on youtube.

"I'm not going to even watch videos from someone who thinks the roads are theirs and they never make mistakes."

Please go onto the thread and explain to him as I don't think I succeeded! 
Pete Coventry! Genius!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

ardandy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Just had a great comment on youtube.
> 
> ...


no idea who mentioned road tax :devil:

That should get some comments for me


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Maybe I should mention I don't pay tax on petrol either!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I like your reactions, they're bloody hilarious. Blasting the horn at everyone for the tiniest thing is going to get you into trouble one day though, all it does is increase the chance of enraging the other person and escalating the situation. It's not worth the risk IMO.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Lloyd71 said:


> I like your reactions, they're bloody hilarious. Blasting the horn at everyone for the tiniest thing is going to get you into trouble one day though, all it does is increase the chance of enraging the other person and escalating the situation. It's not worth the risk IMO.


Would make for great TV though!

They'd never catch me in the leaf. Unless they followed me for 90miles!


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Loved the second one fella! Personally I think the GoPro is a good idea in conjunction with the dash cam!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah but a total pita getting them synced!


----------

